# The CAS 750 multi parameter monitor



## المسلم84 (6 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخواني الآعزاء
يحتوي الملف المرفق على كتيب الصيانة(Service manual) الخاص بجهاز شاشة مراقبة الاشارات الحيوية
The CAS 750 multi parameter monitor
وارجو ان يستفيد منه الجميع 
وشكرااا

*لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم..*


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 مايو 2008)

عطاء دائم ومشاركات فاعلة ومتميزة .

تسلم لنا على جهودك الخيّرة وجزاك الله الف خير .

تقبل اجمل المنى .

البغدادي


----------



## محمدالقبالي (7 مايو 2008)

اسئل الله ان يجعلك رفيق خير الخلائق في الجنة


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عيســـى (5 أغسطس 2008)

جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## المسلم84 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*CAS 740 Vital Signs Monitor*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
:77::76:

يحتوي الملف المرفق على كتيب الصيانة لجهاز شاشة مراقبة الاشارات الحيوية cas740


لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم..
:20:


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## majd82_m (10 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (21 ديسمبر 2008)

ر بنا يكرمك ع الملفات دى


----------



## ghost_adel (20 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## SAEED BALTEM (8 فبراير 2009)

ايه العظمه دي هو ده الكبير والكبير كبير دايما


----------



## therarocky (1 مارس 2009)

شكــــــرا جزيـــــلا أخي الفاضل 
وبارك الله فيـــــــك


----------



## اليماني نت (3 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيرا بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## blackhorse (3 مارس 2009)

دايما مبهرنا بأعمالك وكبير من يومك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## therarocky (4 مارس 2009)

شـــكـــــــــــــــــــرا جــــــــــــــــــــــــــزيــــــــــــــــــلا 
مواضيعك دائما مميزة وجميلة 
بارك الله فيك وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## velvet rose (25 يوليو 2009)

مشكور كتير و جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## salwa1 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (11 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس عرفان (1 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## عمر محمد ادم (23 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (20 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (1 فبراير 2011)

مجهود تستحق الشكر


----------



## oozjon (6 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## مهندس اجهزةطبية (6 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ahmedka83 (18 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## suzran (27 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيررااا


----------



## امين عبده عبدالله (3 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعده ابحث عن كتلوجات لاجهزة فيلبس الخاصة بالاشعة المقطعية في الcta مهم جدا ارجو المساعدة


----------



## مروان القصار (29 أبريل 2012)

حياك الله


----------

